# My MAC Collection.....



## roxybc (May 3, 2005)

So I've been majorly bored today so I put all of my MAC items into Excel, as well as my MAC wish list.  As for my wish list, are there any "must haves" that I'm missing?  Especially lipsticks, I need a few more to keep in mind cuz when I depot my shadows I'll have enough for 6 Back2Mac lipsticks. Also, feel free to post your MAC collections in here as well.

My MAC Inventory:  (* = LE)

*Lipsticks:*
Bunny Pink*
Courtly*
Oh Sheer Up!*
Brew*
Petal Lure*
Play it Soft*
Pervette
Primped Up*
Madame B*

*Eyeshadows*
Jest
Pollen*
Juxt
Sprout
Metamorph*
Meadowland*
Steamy
Surreal
Aqaudisiac
Tilt
Jewel Blue
Satin Taupe
Moth Brown*
Dove Feather
Amethyst*
Plum*
Crystal
Swish
Angel Cake*
Pink Papillion*
Seedy Pearl
Sushi Flower
Whim (Mineral)*
Little Madam (Mineral)*

*Lipglass and Lustreglass*
Zazoom* (x2)
Cavalier*
Heart Throb*
Fleaur De Light*
Courting Rose*
Moonstone*
Watermelonny* (Tasti)
Peachcreame* (Tasti)
Instant Gold

*Pigments/Glitters*
Black Glitter
Neon 60's Glitter*
Rocking Orange Glitter*
Lust Dust Glitter*

*Liners and Mascaras*
Mecuric Glitter Liner*
Peacocky Glitter Liner*
Divine Lime Glitter Liner*
For The Boys Glitter Liner*
Sauce Pot Glitter Liner*
Oxidate Glitter Liner*
Pinkophonic Glitter Liner*
Sunbrown Glitter Liner*

UV Mascara*
Botanical Mascara*

*Other*
Beige-ing Sahdestick
Pink Coture Shadestick
Taupographic Shadestick
Irredesently Shadebender*
Fleur Power Blush
MAC Silver Body Shimmer Dust - Don't know the name
Fantastic Plastic CCB


*My MAC Wish List:*

*Lipsticks:*
B-Cup
Plink

*Lipglass and Lustreglass*
Underage
Viva Glam V
Prrr
Rayothon *(LE June)
Elle *(LE June)
Garden
Love Nectar
Opal
Palatial 

*Eyeshadows*
Rummy *(LE May5th)
Shroom
Vanilla
Vapour
Phloof
Yogurt
Brill *(Discontinued)
Shale
Mink Pink
Behold
Vex
Petalescent
Hush

*Pigments/Glitters*
Coco Pigment *(LE May5th)
DeckChair Pigment *(LE May5th)
Rose Pigment
Pink Pearl Pigment
Chartruse Pigment
Kitchmas Pigment
Fairylite Pigment
Pink Opal Pigment

*Other*
Fresh Cement Shadestick
Silverbleu Shadestick
Shimmermint Shadestick
Bare Canvas Paint
Cotton Candy Paint
Dame Blush
Pink Swoon Blush
Angel Blush



I didn't include any of the LE palettes or Mini sets that I own.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 3, 2005)

My favorite lipstick is Fresh Moroccan... you need to check it out at the counter when you have a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Some of my favorite shadows are also Humid, Deep Truth, and Trax.  I think the shimmer powder that you don't know the name of could be Silver Dusk.

I did my inventory a while back too:

http://www2.hawaii.edu/~chrysali/Makeup/

Any recs for me?  I'd kill to have your glitter liner collection, LOL.


----------



## roxybc (May 3, 2005)

I already have Humid and Trax in some palettes I have, so I'm not in major need of them, although I'd like to have them in a full size.  I'm a pastel and pink kind of girl, what shade is Fresh Moroccan?


----------



## Demosthenes (May 3, 2005)

It's a red with slight gold tones.


----------



## MizMac (May 3, 2005)

you have to add one ( or all ) of the reflects glitters on you wish list!!  I love Pearl or gold the best!!  they are soooo pretty over shadows or mixed in with lipglass


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2005)

Hey RoxyBC, are you going to the Bay's Girls Night tonight?  I am taking one of my clients there and am hoping they will have a preview of D'
Bohemia there for us.


----------



## roxybc (May 3, 2005)

Nope, cuz I'm still up in PG for some spring classes, so I won't be back in Vic until mid June.


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2005)

Too bad, but I'll post right away if I get to see the new collection...............


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

none


----------



## amy (May 3, 2005)

eeeep Roxy, buy b-cup before it goes away!  I was lusting after it and finally broke down and bought it on saturday.  it's so incredibly hot!


----------



## roxybc (May 5, 2005)

I was wondering where this thread went!!!!  I just noticed this new forum a second ago. Cool idea, maybe I'll take pictures and post them.


----------



## Bubbles (May 6, 2005)

I don't have much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyeshadow:*
Pink venus
Sweet lust
Sweeten up
Honey lust
Tempting
Shroom

*Pigments*
Melon
Tan
Coco Beach
Rose
Vanilla

*Eyeliner*
Teddy
Engraved
Handforged
Forever green

*Lipstick*
Plink
Petal lure
Deceptive

*Lipgloss*
Clear
Florabundance
Underage
Impish
C-thru
Rayothon

*Other*
Trace gold blush
Peachykeen blush
Select tint
Lip conditioner
Studio finish concealer
Bronze bronzer
Fabulush CCB
Fix+

*Brushes*
242
129
219
266
190


----------



## roxybc (Jan 13, 2006)

So I finally got around to taking pictures of my MAC stuff. I was going to take pics of all my other bands as well, but I'll do that later. Anyways, here is most of my stuff (which pales in comparison to some of the collections on here!)

The collection from "above"





Eye "Stuff"









LE Palettes and some Lip and Face "Stuff"









Brushes





Pigments









Lipsticks






Missing:

Graphito Paint
Rockin' Orange Glitter
Neon 60's Glitter
Black Glitter
Luella TLC Pink Pink Make The Boys Wink (backup)
Zazoom Lipglass Mini
Zazoom Lipglass Full Sized (Backup) - This is my Fav Lipglass!!

I'm sure there are a few more things that I forgot to include.

Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 13, 2006)

*gasp*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a lovely collection, very similar to mine, i love collecting holiday paettes


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 13, 2006)

You have a very nic collection!! Not small at all.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 13, 2006)

wow! thats all I got to say.


----------



## colormust (Jan 13, 2006)

wow....you need to move to san diego....we could share...you have great stuff


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 13, 2006)

If you could tell me the numbers of those brushes, left to right, I'd love you forever.

And ever.

And ever


----------



## peike (Jan 13, 2006)

you have nice stuff, love the eyeshadows


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 14, 2006)

I luv your pictures!!! Esp. the ones with all the mini pigments! hehe The brushes look so so cute too! Makes me wish I had the little brushes


----------



## Sarah (Jan 14, 2006)

great collection


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 14, 2006)

Lust!


----------



## XoXo (Jan 15, 2006)

absolutly amazing


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there, I was just wondering what the pigment (small vials) shades are? Thank you, Melz


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 15, 2006)

i would love to have that collection anyday!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

What's the palette that looks very similar in size to Temperley?

Great collection by the way!


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 26, 2006)

Wicked collection!
What's the ninth l/s from the left?


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey so_siqq! I was about to ask that question! LOL!! 

roxybc, what's 9th & 10th l/s from the left please??


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 26, 2006)

can u name the lipsticks?


----------



## User34 (Feb 26, 2006)

very nice collection !


----------



## sweetpea (Feb 26, 2006)

*make-up collection*

Fab collection...it's nice to know that there are others out there like me who have a luv for make-up and color!  Do you have a specific way of organizing your pallettes?


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Niceee. Great colors!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

im jealous girl


----------



## artemisa (Mar 12, 2006)

CAn you name the l/s you have? I love most of them and I have a few empties for B2M!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm amazed


----------

